

You Are a Rogue Device - conductor
http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/you-are-a-rogue-device/Content?oid=18143845&page=all

======
angersock
Money shot:

 _The user 's guide for one of Aruba's recent software products states: "The
wireless network has a wealth of information about unassociated and associated
devices." That software includes "a location engine that calculates associated
and unassociated device location every 30 seconds by default... The last 1,000
historical locations are stored for each MAC address."_

